# Need Steampunk Style Names!



## Knightfall (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey all, I'm in a bit of a funk right now, thus my creativity isn't firing like it normally would.  What I need is the following...

*1)* Steampunk/Victorian style city/town/village names.
*2)* Fey-like names for forested towns/villages.
*3)* Strange sounding place names for native american-like region known as the Wildlands (dominated by the Three Peoples tribes; the Trooda (raptor-like race). Teres (large lizardman race) and the Tigé (halfling-like demihuman race).
*4)* Suggestions for character name trees for the various nonhuman PHB races within a Steampunk setting (i.e. elves, dwarves, half-orcs, etc.).

That's about it.

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 6, 2003)

BTW, these names will all be located on the main continent called Malecade.

Here are some of my *set* cities on the continent so far.

Bulur
Corkner
Da’aphet
Darkstone
Forester
Gravenhague
Gremlin
Heath’s City
Kilhan
Mason
Oain
Procule
Quuwen
Rardon
Rikere
Shuuvan
Stortic
Tork
Tuulnar
Xisi
Vuuthmay

*Set* special interest locations on Malecade (i.e. ruins, castles).

Athmoot (standing stones)
Bhapuul (castle)
Citnow (ruins)
Perc (ruins)
The Sorcerer’s Hold (floating castle)
Sunset SkyMountain (dwarven)
Vanguard (castle)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 6, 2003)

Raistlin Majere said:
			
		

> *Copy. Paste.
> 
> Thanks! *




Heh... had a feeling someone might do that but it's kind of cool that someone would.  The question is Raist, do you have any cool place names of your own you'd like to share for my campagn.  That is the goal of this thread, to glean the best names offered from the best RPG community on the planet.  Not that I'm sucking up or anything.  

Later,

KF72

p.s.  If you don't get anymore responses from me it isn't because I don't like your suggested names.  It's because the meds I'm on for my injured arm/wrist are really heavy and I now need to go lie down.  (It's called Feldine or something liek that.)

Sleep now... I'll check back in later tonight.


----------



## F5 (Feb 6, 2003)

For what it's worth, the best steampunk-ey names I've come up with have been inspired by Charles Dickens.  Don't have any handy, but that's the source I usually use; late 1800s english literature.
There's a website called Project gutenberg.  They publish plain text versions of classic literature that's been around long enough to pass into the public domain.  The Dickens books, and the Sherlock Holmes stories are a good place to look.

This is the link.  Project Gutenberg homepage


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 6, 2003)

F5 said:
			
		

> *There's a website called Project gutenberg.  They publish plain text versions of classic literature that's been around long enough to pass into the public domain.  The Dickens books, and the Sherlock Holmes stories are a good place to look.
> 
> This is the link.  Project Gutenberg homepage *




Thanks, I'll take a look at that later.


----------



## Mortaneus (Feb 7, 2003)

Want some cool-sounding names?  Use the following suffixes:

-haven/-haben/-hagen
-stein
-sturm
-claw
-mourne
-dread
-ende
-gue
-thain
-rath
-fall
-'s End

It works...for instance, try the word Winter with the above.  Wolf/Wolfen works well too.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 7, 2003)

_Copy.  Paste._

Thanks!  

Anyone else?


----------

